# Trolling Motor on Perception Pescador 12



## cmfireman (Jul 22, 2013)

I got bored this weekend and found a 30lb thrust Prowler hand control on Craigslist for $30.  I went and picked up a deep cycle battery and decided to try to mount the motor on my Kayak.

Here are the results after a little redneck engineering:


















I used a milk crate to house the battery, and sandwiched it between a 2X8 for the motor mount and a 2x4 for stability with 4" bolts, washers on each side and nuts. I also used a turnbuckle at each corner to stabalize the milk crate. 

The setup actually works better than I expected. I'm only using the motor to go from spot to spot, so I travel on high speed and then come to a complete stop using the paddle. I can then fish my point and move on to another. 

Steering doesn't work very well until thrust is built up, but after you're moving it steers fairly predictable. When I throw it in reverse it turns to the left because of the weight of the motor.

It is easily removeable for when I don't want to use it, and it was a fun project. Between the motor, battery and hardware, I've got about $120 in the project and I needed the battery and motor for my aluminum boat anyway.

Now I need to get it registered and put lights on it so I can hit up some local lakes!


----------



## chadf (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm making a request.....
Please paint the end of the board and the one inside the basket with bolts through it.
Lol

Good looking ride, bet she moves pretty good


----------



## cmfireman (Jul 22, 2013)

chadf said:


> I'm making a request.....
> Please paint the end of the board and the one inside the basket with bolts through it.
> Lol
> 
> Good looking ride, bet she moves pretty good



It will be painted, I need to cut the 2x8 a little shorter, I just wanted to get everything set up right first. 

You guys and your OCD on this forum.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah buddy! No need to waste $1300 on a torqueedo. Looks great, even unpainted. Here's my pescador setup. Ready to troll for some stripers??


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 22, 2013)

Now that you have a trolling motor, you need to register the kayak with the DNR, not trying to rain on your parade though.


----------



## cmfireman (Jul 22, 2013)

Geffellz18 said:


> Yeah buddy! No need to waste $1300 on a torqueedo. Looks great, even unpainted. Here's my pescador setup. Ready to troll for some stripers??



Nice outriggers. I may try something like that.  

I do plan to register it, but I need to find out if I need navigation lights and a fire extinguisher and whatnot.


----------



## Trout4me (Jul 22, 2013)

*safety first*

For Georgia:  
While motorized you do need nav. lights...  red/greed side lights and 360 stern light.  fire extinguisher is not needed as long as the battery stays on top of kayak.  (DO NOT USE red/green lights while paddling...but only stern light for safety)

Flashlight is all required while paddling.  Whistle or sounding device needed on fed waters.

Most important ..WATCH OUT FOR WEIGHT CAPACITY!   You don't want to get anywhere near max limit for kayak wear you pfd and stay safe.

Jim


----------

